
Using Elance Made Me Want to Learn How to Develop iOS Apps Myself - mikelem
http://coveredincode.com/blog/using-elance-made-want-learn-develop-ios-apps/
======
nutjob123
This sounds like an amazing experience. You paid $800 for an app which was
done quickly and is in the app store. You changed the ui after development had
begun and there was no extra charge. Holding the code hostage for the review
was sketchy on the devs side but otherwise I don't understand how it could
have gone better.

~~~
doublerebel
It was sketchy, but let's look at it from the dev's side: The OP is doing this
as a test project and for the dev this is his livelihood.

The dev needs his reputation to stay employed, whereas the OP could easily
have taken the code and ran, and/or left a bad review. I have certainly had
clients do such things -- the freelance ecosystem means nothing to them.

Developing for iOS is expensive, and even more so for a non-US dev. At this
rate he has to work 2-4 weeks a year just to cover the overhead of Apple
requirements. Even still his reputation is worth far more to him. Since he
knows OP was unsatisfied during the project he has to make sure this is
resolved before the project is closed. The language barrier definitely makes
this interaction seem more vicious than it really is.

------
rogermo
This custom scrolling is killing me and breaking my main method of going
'back' (on trackpad).

------
fleitz
Yes, learning to code is so much easier than a couple awkward conversations.
Even knowing how to code iOS apps, I'd rather pay other people to do it.

You can get all upset about the developers business accumen or you can be
happy you got an app done in a week for $800.

Welcome to China, everything is negotiable.

------
fjdghsd
I'm not even going to bother reading this because of the weird scrolling you
implemented.

------
memracom
Typical...

This is why developers should NEVER work on fixed price contracts. The
customer always wants changes. Any customer who says otherwise is lying or
just plain naive. Always start a project by negotiating a time-based fee for
changing things. Ideally do the whole job for time-based charges.

You will have a lot more happy customers and you can identify the bad ones
much sooner because they complain about costs.

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS STANDARD CHANGES! There is no such thing as standard
work for free. Or in the words of a great philosopher, there ain't no such
thing as a free lunch ... TANSTAAFL.

------
isaacwaller
Your custom scrolling breaks touch scrolling on IE11.

